# Easiest live plants for a beginner



## B_L_Z_BUB (Jan 26, 2004)

i've never planted a tank and want to know what would be the best plants to start with ?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

avoid red plants - they are kinda tricky to deal with,

easy plants include:
*Anubias afzelii
*Anubias barteri
*Anubias barteri v 'Angustifolia'
*Anubias gigantae
*Anubias gracilis
*Anubias nana
*Aponogeton longiplumulosus
*Aponogeton undulatus
*Congensis
*Cryptocoryne wendtii
*Java moss
*Water Hyacinth

may I also reccomend you check your water conditions and match these up with any plants you are thinking about, also but a plant food, it is a liquid in a bottle available from your LFS


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

I've had lots of success with water sprite.


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

where is the discussion on water sprite ... i wanna reed up on it


----------



## B_L_Z_BUB (Jan 26, 2004)

thankes all


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

All Javas







!! Really easy to keep as they require hardly any maintenance and the Ps dnt like the taste of them as they are rather bitter (apparently!!!)) never gtried them myself!!







Gna try some java mos in my tank real soon!!


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

xtreme_pingu said:


> Gna try some java mos in my tank real soon!!


 thats the way to go .....javamoss rocks


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

xtreme_pingu said:


> All Javas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My reds nibbled on my java moss.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Any kind of anubias. They are super hardy, require low light, and don't need extra CO2. But they can get pricey.


----------



## Scrambled (Dec 17, 2003)

> Any kind of anubias. They are super hardy, require low light, and don't need extra CO2. But they can get pricey.


I just bought some today and four of them were 45 bucks altogether. Hey, but it beats buying new ones everytime your plants die because of their need for high light.


----------

